# Backlight and keyboard layout issue



## Jasth (Dec 4, 2015)

Hello everyone! 

Supernewbie here, but I have with Google, the handbook and by searching the forums solved almost every issue I had.

Except for these -

I have a backlight issue, that makes X (and for me KDE) almost black. And solve it after every boot with help of a flashlight to my screen (to navigate in the dark) with Intel_backlight 75 which make my screen perfect. Can I somehow make this to happen automatic? On boot.

Next one is the Swedish keyboard layout. 
Now I have to issue the command `setxkbmap se` after every boot is this also possible to have it happen automatic on boot?

Thanks in advance, and sorry for my grammatically incorrect English. 

/Jimmy


----------



## Juha Nurmela (Dec 4, 2015)

For keyboard, create /usr/local/etc/X11/xorg.conf.d/keyboard.conf 

```
Section "InputClass"
  Identifier  "KeyboardDefaults"
  Driver  "keyboard
  MatchIsKeyboard "on"
  Option  "XkbLayout" "se"
EndSection
```

Fixing backlight depends on how Xorg gets started, and if you are logged in automatically past a "greeter" window. If so, ~/.kde/Autostart might do, or else something in /usr/share/config/kdm/. 

Juha


----------



## acheron (Dec 4, 2015)

You can try this port for the backlight issue: graphics/intel-backlight

Edit: nevermind, you already use intel-backlight


----------



## Jasth (Dec 4, 2015)

Hi guys,

Sorry for the late response, this day has been a hard reminder of that life is fragile. 40 minutes after I posted my message, I get a call that a good friend has had a heart attack,  and was on the way to the hospital.

He is in intensive care now and my day was therefore spent on the hospital.

I just wanted to clarify why I ask something and then disappear. 

I thank you both, and will test your suggestions Juha Nurmela .

Thank you very much
Have a nice weekend.

/Jimmy


----------

